# Diodo zener?? con continuidad es normal



## Bleny (Ago 12, 2014)

Estoy intentado repara una doble cassette, eh mirado lo que parece ser un diodo zener lo que no se si es normal es que tenga continuidad sin ninguna resistencia 0, pone C2 6


----------



## penrico (Ago 12, 2014)

No es normal, está en cortocircuito. Deberías ver donde va conectado para tratar de determinar de que tensión podría llegar a ser ese diodo. Puede tratarse de un zener de 2.6V.


----------



## Bleny (Ago 12, 2014)

Van conectados a este integrado A1101 y a unas resistencias que también van para ese


----------



## thejockerboy (Ago 12, 2014)

penrico tiene razón... siempre marca algún numero en el multímetro... y en polarización inversa no debería marcar nada... pues si marca... esta en corto y no sirve... hace poco me paso lo mismo con un zener de una fuente. trata de cambiar ese zener y todo debería ir bien  saludos


----------



## Bleny (Ago 12, 2014)

Le puesto otro de valor un un poco mas alto y ya funciona muchas Gracias, intentare poner uno igual


----------

